# Is my cockatiel communicating with me?



## tinyfeet (Jul 23, 2018)

I know that my cockatiel, Vie, has become attatched to me. Whenever I'm in his room and his cage is open, he flies out and runs to me. 

Today he started to open his mouth widely and give quick chirps whenever I say something. Is this an attempt to talk? (Also, he looks like a tiny dinosaur when he does this and it's adorable)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Does he also sound like a dinosaur when he does this? It could be the "baby begging noise". Newly weaned 'tiels often do it.


----------



## tinyfeet (Jul 23, 2018)

Nope! It sounds like normal bird chirps, and he's eating lots of food! I was just wondering, since up until recently he just seemed to be aimlessly making sounds, and suddenly he's clearly reacting to my voice.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

When young males first start finding their voice it can sound a bit like a garbled mess. Keep talking and whistling to him and he should pick up some clear sounds/words in no time!


----------



## tinyfeet (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you! I'm glad that he's healthy and growing 🙂


----------

